# Price trading



## ThePiptaker (30 October 2016)

Expecting Eur/usd to be bullish next few weeks, be aware things might get a bit choppy now though with the US elections, I think if Trump wins it will be a bit like brexit and the dollar will tank.


----------



## ThePiptaker (27 November 2016)

Gold spot may begin a correction next week going to try a few longs 1183 ish with a tight stop.


----------

